# Felix the Cat Watches Anyone?



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

First of all, thanks for the Fashion Watch forum! Cool idea!

I've been a Felix fan since I was a little kid, watching the black & white silent cartoons on TV in the 1950's. My wife bought me this as a birthday present a long time ago -- can't remember when. It came in a tin can with Felix on it, and I think a wooden Felix Yo-Yo and a book. I still have the can around here somewhere...

It runs great, I wear it occasionally and I think it's gone through 3 batteries so far. It has an "antiqued" look to it on the case and the face. It's a bit hard to read because the hands are so narrow - I always wondered why they didn't make the hands like Felix's arms and hands...

Anyway, Fossil made several runs of these "limited edition" Felix watches (quartz) and they can still be found here and there on the web.

Anyone else have a Felix the Cat watch of any type?


----------



## 2th Dr (Nov 25, 2009)

Old thread, I know, and no one ever responded.
I got one!


----------

